# in vigore dal: SI 15.08.1989



## Kakukkfu

Ciao,
quando si tratta di un trattato bilaterale, cosa vuol dire SI??? Non l'ho trovato tra le abbraviazioni accessibili online, 
Grazie mille!


----------



## Passante

qualche altro dettaglio?


----------



## Kakukkfu

Allora, il contesto e cosi:

*
ACCORDO CONCERNENTE IL REGOLAMENTO DELLE QUESTIONI FINANZIARIE E PATRIMONIALI IN SOSPESO, CON SCAMBIO DI NOTE 

*  * Il trattato non č disponibile in formato elettronico*  
*Data Firma Accordo: * 26/04/1973  *Accordo Tipo: * BILATERALE  *Stato: * UNGHERIA  *Provvedimento Legislativo: * L. N. 287 DEL 27.04.1982 - GU N. 144 SO DEL 27.05.1982  *Data della Ratifica, 
    Notifica,Adesione: * RATIFICATO IL 30.08.1983. COMUNICATO IN GU N. 285 DEL 17.10.1983  *In Vigore dal: * SI 30.08.1983 
Grazie!!!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Ciao!
Non è una sigla, significa _*sì*_
In vigore? sì, dal....
La mancanza dell'accento sulla i è dovuta al fatto che hanno usato le lettere maiuscole.


----------



## Passante

infinite sadness said:


> Ciao!
> Non è una sigla, significa _*sì*_
> In vigore? sì, dal....
> La mancanza dell'accento sulla i è dovuta al fatto che hanno usato le lettere maiuscole.


mi hai tolto le parole di bocca:
probabilmente hanno fatto una ricerca da database per fare l'elenco di tutti quelli in vigore pubblicando quelli con SI... forse non mi sono spiegata bene, ma appoggio l'ipotesi di infinite sadness ^-^


----------



## Kakukkfu

Ma davvero!!!....
che storia!! non crederete: ho passato ore di ricerca per indovinare il significato di questa misteriosa siglia...


----------



## Kakukkfu

Comunque grazie mille!!


----------



## Necsus

Ovviamente tutto può essere, quindi niente di più facile che si tratti di una svista, come dice Passante. Però mi sembra incredibile che il campo sia stato riempito scientemente rispondendo _'sì'_ alla dicitura _'in vigore *dal*'_, l'avrei considerato plausibile se fosse stato solo _'in vigore'_. Comunque, se non si trova un significato per 'SI', quella di IS resta l'unica ipotesi.


----------



## Montesacro

Una conferma indiretta all'ipotesi di IS..
Dal sito dell'ambasciata d'Italia a Caracas:

Titolo:   ACCORDO QUADRO DI COOPERAZIONE TECNICA
Materia:  COOPERAZIONE TECNICA    
Data Firma Accordo:  Roma 19/11/1976  
Accordo Tipo:  BILATERALE  
Archivio Numerazione:  7  
Stato:  VENEZUELA  
Data della Ratifica, Notifica,Adesione:  NOTIFICATO IL 17.01.1977 (SOLO ITALIA)  
In Vigore dal:  *NO* 
(...)


----------



## Necsus

Be', è anche vero che il NO potrebbe essere giustificato dal dover riempire un campo in assenza di dati, mentre il SÌ non servirebbe in quanto i dati comportano già una risposta affermativa, comunque, di fatto, è l'unica ipotesi, al momento.


----------



## Passante

In prima battuta avevo anche pensato ad un Signature Item e cose più complesse magari di sigla inglese, ma che per il rasoio di Occam la risposta più semplice è quella sicuramente preferibile da cui un semplice 'si'.


----------



## vega3131

Prova a vedere se trovi qualcosa di coerente nel lungo elenco che appare digitando SI nel dizionario acronimi:
http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com


----------



## marco.cur

Necsus said:


> Be', è anche vero che il NO potrebbe essere giustificato dal dover riempire un campo in assenza di dati, mentre il SÌ non servirebbe in quanto i dati comportano già una risposta affermativa, comunque, di fatto, è l'unica ipotesi, al momento.



Quasi sicuramente si tratta di due campi del database, di cui solo uno etichettato; il campo il cui nome non compare dovrebbe essere un campo booleano (1/0 vero/falso) su cui inserire un segno di spunta.


----------



## effeundici

La butto là; e se fosse STATO ITALIANO intendendo che in Italia è entrato in vigore in quella data. In Ungheria magari prima o dopo per motivi tecnici. Oppure SOLO ITALIA.


----------



## Kakukkfu

Si, e vero quello che Effeundici dice: il trattato non e stato ratificato in Ungheria, solo in italia! Puo darsi che sia questa la soluzione, cioe SI vuol dire Solo Italia.
Grazie!


----------



## gc200000

Montesacro said:


> Una conferma indiretta all'ipotesi di IS..
> Dal sito dell'ambasciata d'Italia a Caracas:
> 
> Titolo:   ACCORDO QUADRO DI COOPERAZIONE TECNICA
> Materia:  COOPERAZIONE TECNICA
> Data Firma Accordo:  Roma 19/11/1976
> Accordo Tipo:  BILATERALE
> Archivio Numerazione:  7
> Stato:  VENEZUELA
> Data della Ratifica, Notifica,Adesione:  NOTIFICATO IL 17.01.1977 (SOLO ITALIA)
> In Vigore dal:  *NO*
> (...)



Sono d'accordo con questa tesi.


----------



## Passante

Kakukkfu said:


> Si, e vero quello che Effeundici dice: il trattato non e stato ratificato in Ungheria, solo in italia! Puo darsi che sia questa la soluzione, cioe SI vuol dire Solo Italia.


Visto che non sono ferrata in materia:
Come fa un accordo bilaterale ad essere vigente solo da un lato? capisco la ratifica, ma se non è ratificato a logica non è in vigore, come fa quindi ad essere in vigore per una nazione e l'altra no decadrebbe la bilateralità, no?


----------

